# Opinions



## fakiesk8r333 (Aug 7, 2011)

Alright so Im torn between a few different devices and wanted to get some feedback from the community to help me make a decision. I am looking at trying to get either the DNA, the maxx HD, or the note 2 for Christmas. I currently have the gnex on verizon with unlimited, as such ill be buying off contract to keep it. the camera on the razr has me thinking it might not be the best choice. And the storage on the DNA has me worried it might not be the best choice either as I have about 5 gigs free on my 32gb nexus. I knot the note has a stellar camera and expandable storage so its good on that front. My hope is that the note could allow me to get rid of my n7 and use my phone instead. Do you guys (and gals) think that the note could fill that role? Has the size been an issue for anyone coming from a gnex sized phone? Has the battery been holding up for everyone?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## freshveggies (Aug 18, 2011)

Can't answer your question about which phone to get but I spoke with vzw on the phone and was assured that I won't have to switch plans when I upgrade. (I'm waiting to test the G note 2 in person). I was told that in-store reps will push changing to the new plans but changing isn't required. Maybe a phone call could help you save some money.

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## fakiesk8r333 (Aug 7, 2011)

freshveggies said:


> Can't answer your question about which phone to get but I spoke with vzw on the phone and was assured that I won't have to switch plans when I upgrade. (I'm waiting to test the G note 2 in person). I was told that in-store reps will push changing to the new plans but changing isn't required. Maybe a phone call could help you save some money.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk 2


i saw you posted this in another thread and all the reps ive spoken to have said that once you use an upgrade on a line you are essentially renewing your contract and therefore get kicked off unlimited. so any further info you could give on this would be great.


----------



## freshveggies (Aug 18, 2011)

I just called the guy for assistance with my bill and some other stuff. Since I had him on the phone I mentioned my interest in the note 2 but that I want to keep my current plan. He said I should be able to keep it. And he said that the in-store reps only push the new plans. I don't know if he is misinformed or if he knows more than others. I don't want to buy the phone without testing it firsthand so I couldn't upgrade at the time. Too bad because it sounds like policy changes depending on who you talk to (based on comments I've read on web forums). He did say that he would make a note in my account about his conversation with me. He also credited a charge I was disputing so maybe he is just a cool guy.
I think you call them and mention you are interested in upgrading but only if you can keep your current plan. If they don't think you can, tell them too check again. You might need to call back until you get the right person. I don't know.
Maybe I shouldn't say anything until it actually works for me. At this point I'm just talking opinion. Imagine that, opinion presented as fact in an online forum. 

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## fakiesk8r333 (Aug 7, 2011)

freshveggies said:


> I just called the guy for assistance with my bill and some other stuff. Since I had him on the phone I mentioned my interest in the note 2 but that I want to keep my current plan. He said I should be able to keep it. And he said that the in-store reps only push the new plans. I don't know if he is misinformed or if he knows more than others. I don't want to buy the phone without testing it firsthand so I couldn't upgrade at the time. Too bad because it sounds like policy changes depending on who you talk to (based on comments I've read on web forums). He did say that he would make a note in my account about his conversation with me. He also credited a charge I was disputing so maybe he is just a cool guy.
> I think you call them and mention you are interested in upgrading but only if you can keep your current plan. If they don't think you can, tell them too check again. You might need to call back until you get the right person. I don't know.
> Maybe I shouldn't say anything until it actually works for me. At this point I'm just talking opinion. Imagine that, opinion presented as fact in an online forum.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk 2


interesting, ill have to try it next time i go. only problem is im on my inlaws plan, but luckily my mother inlaw is very vocal so if i tell her about this and she decides to get me a new phone shell prob bring this up.


----------



## freshveggies (Aug 18, 2011)

I didn't go into the store. I called the 800 #

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## MLP85 (Mar 12, 2012)

Good luck keeping unlimited I had 3 lines and just used one for a alternate upgrade and lost it ... Oh well now I'll put a "dumb phone" on it and not pay data charges I really only need one anyway

Sent from my SCH-I605 using RootzWiki


----------



## freshveggies (Aug 18, 2011)

Update: I posted earlier that a Rep told me I could keep unlimited AND get a subsidized upgrade. He was wrong. I called back to place my order and they couldn't do it. The Rep in error is going to be spoken with.
I gave up the fight and now only have 2GBs per month for the same price I was getting unlimited. Not happy about that but I have the Note2 and love this phone. I may keep it stock and not root it.

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk 2


----------

